# Sticky  Good herp vets near you.



## Reptilerescueden

Ok near me is Pennine Vets in Bury Lancs. Please can everyone add their own herp vets near them. I keep getting asked about herp vets in different areas and i'm lost lol so can you great people help?


----------



## eeji

I've used Ashleigh Veterinary Centre in Whalley Range, Manchester a few times and they are absolutely brilliant.

(note to moderator:- will we get told off for posting contact details? - if not it could be very handy, and possibly another sticky?)


----------



## daughterofthedarkness

What a good idea!!!

Peter Ehrlick, The Grange Veterinary Hospital, Grange Road, Darlington.
This bloke is excellent, I highly recommend him.


----------



## Reptilerescueden

Thanks guys keep em coming. i am sure this will be a very valuable topic.


----------



## Andyman

Well i haven't found one near me yet wich is quite worrying as i'm going to be stuck if he ever strikes ill, here'd of one in liverpool, but yet to recieve details, anyone no it ? think the one eeji mentioned maybe closer i'll have to type it in my sat nav, see the distance :wink:


----------



## Guest

Great idea guys i have made the thread another sticky so it will always be near the top.

For me i use Mr Bennett at the Colne Valley Vetrinary Practice in Colchester Essex.Will find the phone number later.


Feel free to post contact details for any herp vets they will always come in handy for other users


----------



## Reptilerescueden

This is great, come on everyone get posting hehehe


----------



## mutt

roade veterinary clinic, northampton, look after all of my reps and the guy knows his shit!!! and they aint over priced like some of the vets that ive phoned up either but saying that would pay anything if it meant making my reps better


----------



## t-bo

Reptilerescueden, perhaps you could organise all the vets into the the first post? I could do it if you dont want


----------



## NNY

I asked in my local rep shop today as the one i was told i was unsure of but this one seems good. If anyone wants the details or if you want them to put on here T-bo let me know


----------



## t-bo

Yeah post the details NNY


----------



## NNY

Ok the vets are called Animals Are Us and there are 3 branches

Harlington, Middlesex - 0208 8970888

Feltham, Middlesex - 0208 8937888

Sunbury-on-Thames, Middlesex - 01932 750555
And the email address is [email protected]


----------



## Reptilerescueden

t-bo said:


> Reptilerescueden, perhaps you could organise all the vets into the the first post? I could do it if you dont want


T-bo I have some ideas with the vets as I came across another site with more listings so i intend to compile them but where I can I will phone the vets to make sure all the info is up to date  Then i will post the link for all to see and use.


----------



## NNY

Well the one i posted reptilerescueden is up to date as i only phoned them yesterday :lol: :lol:


----------



## Reptilerescueden

LOL no i didn't mean the ppl on here LOL I meant from a list I have found through out the UK :lol:


----------



## Kryton

Hi, i use Dr Bruce McLean at the Summerleaze Veterinary Group, Summerleaze Rd, Maidenhead, Berkshire. the number is 01628 781603


----------



## cornsnakeman

The one reccomended to me in West Yorks is......the International Zoo Veterinary Group...they have offices in Keighley and a surgery in Bradford. Their website is  HERE


----------



## daughterofthedarkness

daughterofthedarkness said:


> What a good idea!!!
> 
> Peter Ehrlick, The Grange Veterinary Hospital, Grange Road, Darlington.
> This bloke is excellent, I highly recommend him.


I was told yesterday that this guy has emigrated to New Zealand (damned inconsiderate of him i think!! :lol: ) so best forget about him eh, unless you want to make a long trip :lol: :lol: as far as i'm aware the rest of the vets in the practice don't know a lot about reptiles.  So looks like i'm gonna have to start searching again incase any of my dudes need attention in the future :roll:


----------



## cornsnakeman

Whereabouts in North Yorks are you DoD? If your close enough to Bradford try IZVG: http://www.izvg.co.uk/


----------



## rstainforth

battleflats surgery in strensall, york


----------



## gizbo

RogersBrockandBarker AbbeyHulton Stoke on Trent. specialist reptile vet she is brill. She was recommended to me I and I would defo recommend her to others


----------



## Shed7the3rd

"Dick's Vet" - The Edinburgh University student vetinary at Pennicuik. 

They have fully trained Vets there as well as caring student Vetinary nurses. 

Took great care of Quino when he had Mouth rot.


----------



## daughterofthedarkness

cornsnakeman said:


> Whereabouts in North Yorks are you DoD? If your close enough to Bradford try IZVG: http://www.izvg.co.uk/


That's quite a long way from me, i'm way up in Richmond (near Scotch Corner) but thanks for the info anyway, may come in useful if i get desperate


----------



## Charisma_Love

I need a vet in or close to Norwich, Norfolk.
The only one I've found so far for exotics ha a £50 joining fee!


----------



## DeanThorpe

we are unable to find a rep vet in or near ipswich 
be nice to find one in case

thank you trese :roll2:


----------



## mutt

there used to be a vets in yarmouth, dont know if its still there though and there used to be a vets just on the edge of the market in norwich, like i said though not sure if they are still there though


----------



## DeanThorpe

thank you mutt will look into it thanx
trese :roll2:


----------



## mutt

no probs, but like i said im not sure if there still there though, but either way good luck


----------



## mutt

not sure what they are like
chapelfield vet partnership
wymondham
tel 01953 602139
www.chapelfieldvet.co.uk
or
button, cheetham, douglas and allen
higt st
lowestoft
01502 572141
or
catton vet clinic
constitution hill
norwich
01603 426310
or
the vet hospital
high st
lowestoft
01502 572141............same place as button etc etc (who knows)
hope these help


----------



## DeanThorpe

cool thanks.

Chapelfield Veterinary Partnership 
Postmill Close 
Wymondham 
Norfolk 
NR19 0NL 

Telephone 01953 602 139 
Fax 01953 606 206 
Website www.chapelfieldvet.co.uk 
Email [email protected] 

havent got a pen and paper and cant be bothered to open a word doc lol


----------



## mutt

no probs, if they dont do reps, im sure they will know someone who does over in thicketsville :lol:


----------



## Charisma_Love

DEANandTRESE said:


> cool thanks.
> 
> Chapelfield Veterinary Partnership
> Postmill Close
> Wymondham
> Norfolk
> NR19 0NL
> 
> Telephone 01953 602 139
> Fax 01953 606 206
> Website www.chapelfieldvet.co.uk
> Email [email protected]
> 
> havent got a pen and paper and cant be bothered to open a word doc lol


and they deal with more than just cats and dogs?
I've been to two of the vets in the Chapelfeild partnership and they can barely know what to do with my rats.


----------



## mutt

are they really that crap?, what vets do you use?


----------



## Charisma_Love

I've been to the one near Chapelfield, but I usually go to the one in Costessey. They're the best I can find but I don't think they never really seem to help much. One rat died a day after I took him to them, but they wern't convinced there was anything wrong with him.

...I'm not sure they've ever helped at all to be honest. It's very frustrating. I've always gone home happy with the required medicine but its never made a difference. 

I don't think they're crap, just inexperienced with anything other than more popular and less exotic pets.


----------



## mutt

do you know anything about the others?, why am i asking this.....i dont even live in norwich............dean and trese ask questions concerning the vets :lol:


----------



## Charisma_Love

lol nah, I've only been to the ones in norwich, but I need to find one for reptiles too :? 
I'll be pretty stuck if Seth gets sick


----------



## melpeck86

*re*

The only Herp vet I have found in Oxford was only avaliable via mobile phone - and then that was always switched off.  
I'm pretty sure I need to find a closer one as well. Anyone know of any in Oxfordshire??? :?


----------



## Dexter

I know a couple in Berkshire, one in Reading and one in Wokingham.

If anyone ever needs their contact numbers, etc, just let me know.


----------



## SilverSteno

Anyone know of herp vets in the Aberdeenshire area? (Also any good normal vets for my dog).


----------



## manda

i use pet doctors in drayton, portsmouth but they have others around the area my vet is very good and owns lots of iggys!!!
manda xx


----------



## Bonnie Mitchell

*East Lancs*

I use Dr Katherine Reed at Myerscough Veterinary Group. Branches in Accrington, Padiham, Gt Harwood & Clitheroe. Good lass & willing to learn about species she's not met yet. She has experience with leos & beardies but my orange spotted agamas were something new.


----------



## PendleHog

Cheers for that, I use Mearley but dont think they're all that good, will try her at Myerscough instead


----------



## lr85ninety

*any near grimsby , lincolnshire*

well iv used the same vets for years old courts vetinary center in Brigg, Lincs with all kind of animals from dogs to rats to fish and they have always been excellent but arnt what you'd call experts when it comes to exotics i could do with knowing anyone who may be able to help with tortoise's for future reference
Cheers


----------



## Liisa

I have recently used:

Collingham Veterinary Clinic
47 Station Road
Collingham
Newark
Nottinghamshire
NG23 7RA

Tel: 01636 892442

They were very good to my royal and the vet I saw has reptile experience.


----------



## pixie_bex

I have just used Mr Lewis at Whileys Vet centre in Upminster 

He is a proper Rep vet, I went in with Obi and was in there for 40 minutes! He has such a passion for them its lovely to see and very rare!!!


----------



## Mrs Meldrew

Burghley Vet. Ctr. in Stamford, Lincs have just got and exotics vet. A lady called Sarah.


----------



## blackmournetta

Can anyone point me in the direction of reputable herp vets in Northern Ireland? I would really appreciate your help. Thanks everyone.


----------



## lychenthrope

*Vets in the edinburgh/mid lothian region....*

The best veterinary practice in the edinburgh or mid lothian region are The Royal School of Dick veterinary at Bush industrial estate near penicuik...
They are part of Edinburgh university and train a huge number of reptile vets, they have all the equipment on site to do tests and cultures and surgery where needed. No need to send samples away for analysis..
( highly recommend this vets for anyone in the near vacinity)


----------



## Kellybee

I use Amicus Verinarians in Solihull West Mislands

Dr Roy Earle
90 Marshall Lake Rd
Shirley 
Solihull
B90- 4PN

0121 733 1439


----------



## beestingbutterfly

Well South Wales and Bristol areas The Veterinary Health Centre, Chepstow, 17a Moore st, Monmouthshire. NP26 5DB. (01291-625205) Has Ian Calvert, i personally wouldn't wanna take my animals anywhere else.  

Theres a place in Cardiff thats supposed to be ok...can't remember what its called tho :? 

in fact i'm pretty sure he's spoken to someone from reptilerescueden when he was in Manchester???-anyone remember?

(Thats him!!!)


----------



## Incubuss

Anyone know of any good ones in or around Hull?


----------



## filfy

gan1 said:


> I use Amicus Verinarians in Solihull West Mislands
> 
> Dr Roy Earle
> 90 Marshall Lake Rd
> Shirley
> Solihull
> B90- 4PN
> 
> 0121 733 1439



nice one mate, thats not far from me.


----------



## skimpy

For Northern Scotland:

Conanvet, Conon-Bridge (21 north of inverness)
Ardlair, Conon Bridge, IV7 8AZ
01349 861 203

Ask for Kath


Also Fraser and Fraser in Dingwall has a good reptile vet, and he will visit out of hours if you are desperate. not needed him yet though.


----------



## DaveM

I haven't had to use them for my fish pr snake yet thank god, but in the town where I livem theres a vet called Taylor and Marshall. I think thats how its spelt, anyway, they deal with anythin, I've seen full grown iguanas and other assorted small lizards and snakes being taken in there, and before 9 a.m its open surgery, so you don't need an appointment, one of the vets works at the West Midlands safari park so sometimes you'll see him pull up with other animals in his van, once, there was a lion cub in there  they're a private vet so are a bit dearer than other places but well worth it, I don't have contact info for them as they are only a two minute walk away, so will try to find a phon number


----------



## phelsuma_hull

Incubuss said:


> Anyone know of any good ones in or around Hull?


The only half decent one is swanbridge vets in swanland, still not great tho.


----------



## Johelian

I was recommended the Kynoch vetinary group (www.kynochvets.co.uk) by a member of the board, and their reptile specialist in the Wokingham is top notch - he really knows his stuff, unlike my old vet.


----------



## bloodxonxyourxhands

beestingbutterfly said:


> Well South Wales and Bristol areas The Veterinary Health Centre, Chepstow, 17a Moore st, Monmouthshire. NP26 5DB. (01291-625205) Has Ian Calvert, i personally wouldn't wanna take my animals anywhere else.
> 
> Theres a place in Cardiff thats supposed to be ok...can't remember what its called tho :?


Valley Vets  the specialist was Mark Evans, fanstastic vet, but he's gone into purely managerial work now. Theres another 'specialist' there but havent been to him, and another new vet who supposedly specializes in exotics.


----------



## pebbles

taylor and marshall (i think its called) Shiffnal (wolverhampton)
Nice vet


----------



## the-tick

any in and around London and the South-East ???

I will also ask at my vets next week (as ceefer our cat is under the weather, he has FIV)


----------



## DaveM

pebbles said:


> taylor and marshall (i think its called) Shiffnal (wolverhampton)
> Nice vet


Thats the one I use and can't recommend enough


----------



## grannykins

Mr Marshall of Taylor & Marshall in Shifnal in Telford is very good, and not too expensive. I use him every time. 01952 460781


----------



## dinofred1

mr garde(think thats how he spells it)holland road ,clacton on sea ,essex,


----------



## corvid2e1

Charisma_Love said:


> I need a vet in or close to Norwich, Norfolk.
> The only one I've found so far for exotics ha a £50 joining fee!


I use westovers in north walsham. they have two exotics specilists, louise and sandra, and they are the best in the county. plus I know several of the vets there realy well anyway, so I know what goes on there, and I would, and have, trust them with any of my animals. I have just been through a major episode with a rescued cali king and they have been great all the way through.


----------



## Robbie

> "Dick's Vet" - The Edinburgh University student vetinary at Pennicuik.
> 
> They have fully trained Vets there as well as caring student Vetinary nurses.
> 
> Took great care of Quino when he had Mouth rot.


I'd say if your in the area DickVet is the place to have your animals treated. It is run by Edinburgh Uni. Only had to use it twice thankfully but they are great.


----------



## steviepab

Hi have just come across this site and am greatfull for the info i have been reading. I have a iguana and am struggleing to find a vet in my area that will treat him. Am living in gorton manchester and the nearist one i have found is on upper chorlton road. Is there any closer to gorton that anyone knows about as i dont want to be travleing with in a carry pot for too long. Cheers.


----------



## PendleHog

grannykins said:


> Mr Marshall of Taylor & Marshall in Shifnal in Telford is very good, and not too expensive. I use him every time. 01952 460781


Ive heard some very unfavourable stories come out of this practice in relation to reptiles. Everyone round here seems to reckon hes good, but he has suggested some rather dubious treatments in the past!


----------



## DaveM

grannykins said:


> Shifnal in Telford


Just nit-picking here but Shifnal isn't part of Telford, its just near to Telford, Shifnal is actually counted as part of Bridgnorth


----------



## the-tick

Has anyone used or heard about 




MAYOW VETERINARY SURGERY
48, Mayow Rd
London
SE26 4JA??


----------



## wayakinwolf

*rep vets*

I have been recommended a vet in Preston, Lancs who seems to certainly know his stuff. He is called 
Neale Roach of New Hall Vet Centre, 
464 New Hall Lane, Preston, PR1 4TA
Tel 01772 701 432 fax 01772 651671

Hope this helps


----------



## rogerbird

the-tick said:


> any in and around London and the South-East ???
> 
> I will also ask at my vets next week (as ceefer our cat is under the weather, he has FIV)


I use:

Barrier Animal Clinic
Near the Thames Barrier
Charlton
London
020 8293 6580
[email protected]

Did a great job when my Leo had a prolapse.


----------



## tom1400

there is one in snodland kent which i have heard is quite good. But fingers crossed i won't have to use it
x1 male yemen chameleon--spike
x1 royal python--ringo
and 2 baby beardies on the way soon

1 reptile is never enough


----------



## DevilAngel

NNY said:


> Ok the vets are called Animals Are Us and there are 3 branches
> 
> Harlington, Middlesex - 0208 8970888
> 
> Feltham, Middlesex - 0208 8937888
> 
> Sunbury-on-Thames, Middlesex - 01932 750555
> And the email address is [email protected]


Are there any more who have experience with them? Sunbury is very close to me and I would really love to have a good reptile vet around the corner. I have only experience with one in Sheen and they are horrible expensive and could not help my beardie with his coccidia at all..


----------



## Athravan

The Reptiles & Exotics Vet I use when it's something other than the basics, are Valley Vets in Cardiff, address details & Directions here Gabalfa

They have recently added lots of new exotics stuff including

"one of the first private critical care units in Europe, taking referrals from all of South Wales. It will house special equipment from incubators to monitoring equipment."

They also have a special overnight exotics room with lots of vivaria and specialist heating etc. if the reptile stays overnight.

I take my parrot there and they also do all sorts of birds/parrots/exotic mammals.


----------



## skank

yea,good idea.i've been taking one of my water dragons to a vet and after a consultation,x-ray,oxytocin + calcium injections i ended up back there a week later for more calcium + oxytocin but still only 1 egg.The vet says he can give oxytocin injections every 5-10 days when i know it can be given more often.The vet bills are running up now and i just want the eggs out,i'm from Nuneaton so if anyone can give me any idea where to go it will be much appreciated


----------



## bite_me

Just found out there is one in High Green near Sheffield called Beech House Vets but don't know what it is like and obviously i'm hoping never will.


----------



## nebski

DevilAngel said:


> Are there any more who have experience with them? Sunbury is very close to me and I would really love to have a good reptile vet around the corner. I have only experience with one in Sheen and they are horrible expensive and could not help my beardie with his coccidia at all..






sunbry is close to you, same here i live in hampton. oh and hi!


----------



## Beardies

Rogerbird i also use Barrier Animal Care Clinic cant fault them 1 bit fab vets, Stacey is extremely helpful and he operated on frankie when he had part of his tail amputated.

Tom1400 i also heard snodlands vet is very good too one of the leading herp vets or so i have been told wether its true or not i dont know cant remember his name tho.


----------



## salad dodger

cornsnakeman said:


> The one reccomended to me in West Yorks is......the International Zoo Veterinary Group...they have offices in Keighley and a surgery in Bradford. Their website is HERE


saw a good south african vet at the bradford branch , did a gr8 job on my cut up royal . but also had a £140+ (dont remember the exact figure) autopsy done at their suggestion on a bosc , only to be told that the only thing they could say for definite was that it was dead :lol2:


----------



## argentine_boa

The reptile vet in Quarry House is very good, he is also the vet for Paignton Zoo.

Here is the address:
Quarry House Veterinary Centre,
148, Teignmouth Road,
Torquay,
Devon,
TQ1 4RY
Their tel is * 01803 324341

*


----------



## Opheodrys

I use Usk Veterinary Centre, but I have to see a particular vet, Grahame Smith.
But if my reptiles needed surgery I'd take them to see Mark Evans, who is known to be good with exotics.


----------



## saxon

Hi,

DoD said the rep vet at Darlington has moved away. Does anyone know if they have got another one yet?
Or is there another one anywhere nearby?
Gateshead/Newcastle/ durham areas??

Sax


----------



## Rainwater

Only two exotic vet centres in Manchester and only one is any good!!

Chorlton, Manchester - Ashleigh Vet Centre


----------



## saxon

That's 2 hours drive for me there and 2 hours back.
My Iggy comes from Manchester tho' so if I needed to go that far maybe he could direct me:lol2: :lol2: 
Sax


----------



## Phillipl

Anyone know of any good Reptile vets close to Chelmsford?


----------



## garybingham

a list of vets regestired with The Association Of Reptile And Amphibian Veterinatians

Herp Vet Connection


----------



## Essex_joanne

*Upminister vets*

Please could u help a.s.a.p, i know your post was a while ago but desperate 4 a local vet, have u got the address and tel no of the vets u were talkin about got to get my beards 2 a vets think they have got parasites thankyou


----------



## CT1974

Haven't read the whole of this thread, so not sure if anyone has posted this link before, but found it quite useful when searching for a vet that dealt with exotics in my area. 

RCVS Online / Find a Vet


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Anyone know of one in or near plymouth?


----------



## tokay

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Anyone know of one in or near plymouth?


the nearest herp vet to you according to this site is in bristol

Reptile Keeper - Reptile Vets


----------



## buddy

hi there does anyone know of any rep vets in glasgow in scotland to be honest i dont think there is one as a cant find one but i may be wrong thanx


----------



## Mr.Monty

*good herp vets in glasgow*

i know of onnly a few good vets , but not exactaly in glasgow 
one near falkirk, which a friend of mine uses, who is quite good and one in glenrothus, which i use, called Kingdom Vetinary Surgery


----------



## Miranda

Does anyone know of a good herp vet near chulmleigh (devon) my snake is not ill btu i want to be prepared.


----------



## Pauline

Just found this 1, he was recommended by my local vet and seems to know his stuff. 

S.T. Stead, 
2 Plantation Drive,
Acomb,
York
YO26 6AG


----------



## Supernatural

*dont think anyone has mentioned it, but i have just contacted my mums local vets and they deal with reptiles - *

*coburn and nadine*
*london road*
*coalville*
*leics*

*01530 459656*


----------



## Supernatural

*also,*

*scotts of bedord*
*not sure if address but in bedford*
*01234 261622*


----------



## Joey

gizbo said:


> RogersBrockandBarker AbbeyHulton Stoke on Trent. specialist reptile vet she is brill. She was recommended to me I and I would defo recommend her to others


Awesome. Was just reading this thread to find a rep vet in Stoke, funnily enough I know the son of 'Brock' in Rogers Brock and Barker, not sure whether that'll give me a discount or not hehe, I imagine not, oh well...


----------



## Phaedra

rogerbird said:


> I use:
> 
> Barrier Animal Clinic
> Near the Thames Barrier
> Charlton
> London
> 020 8293 6580
> [email protected]
> 
> Did a great job when my Leo had a prolapse.


I use these too. They were pretty much the only ones I could find in South-East London (I used to live in Lewisham, now in Greenwich). The vet was lovely and very helpful with my King when he was ill. They also give great advice over the phone if you need it. The only problem is they can be a little hard to find, they're off the main road and it's easy to miss the turning.


----------



## wayakinwolf

steviepab said:


> Hi have just come across this site and am greatfull for the info i have been reading. I have a iguana and am struggleing to find a vet in my area that will treat him. Am living in gorton manchester and the nearist one i have found is on upper chorlton road. Is there any closer to gorton that anyone knows about as i dont want to be travleing with in a carry pot for too long. Cheers.


 
Is that Aiden Rafferty & Molly Varga? If so they`re both extremely expert reptile vets & Aiden had a column in Reptile world magazine, but not sure if he still does. 
It`s actually well worth the travelling, especially for things like iggys. I`m gonna get my female iggy spayed there & i live in Blackburn.


----------



## wayakinwolf

*vets*

Another good reptile vet is in Preston & he got my blood python over a particularly nasy bacterial throat infection, but he is very expensive ie over £350 in total, & £56 for 0.1ml of oxytocin for an eggbound pine snake.

He is Neale Roach
New Hall veterinary centreNew Hall Lane
Preston
opposite the Hesketh Arms pub.

Tel 01772 701432


----------



## Marinam2

First vote for Simon situated at

Ash Croft Veterinary Surgery 
169, St. Neots Rd Hardwick 
Cambridge Cambridgeshire 
CB3 7QJ 

Tel: 01954 210250 

Very close to pet paks, in fact i think they are two or three doors down. I have been dealing with Simon for many years now and he has never failed to help some charges were so petty he let them slide including the PTS of a pictus gecko and many consultation charges.

Also very good for ferret care however ferret ops are only performed on Wednesdays.

Marina


----------



## Rick

*vets*

International Zoo Veterinary Group (UK)


zoo and exotics specalist


----------



## stew&dawn

*Eagle Vets,
Minster,
Kent.
01843 825999
thats mine!: victory:
unfortunately i've had to use them!
BUT they are REALLY good!
*


----------



## KXC

I tried searching for Reptile vets in Tyne and Wear but got caught in a loop with a few vets suggesting each other and none of the saying they could do it! So I'm a little stuck at the moment. Any Tyne and Wear Reptile keepers care to recommend a vet? This is a genuine request.

P.S. I tried the vet searches supplied earlier in this thread to no avail.


----------



## PSGeckos

Strathmore Veterinary Clinic 
J.R.CHITTY BVet.Med. MRCVS.,
London Road
Andover
Hants
SP10 2PH

_Tel: (01264) 352323_


----------



## katrinamw

Thanks Mutt - thought I was going to have to go to the other side of Bedford! Which vet is it? (used to take my Poodles there)




mutt said:


> roade veterinary clinic, northampton, look after all of my reps and the guy knows his shit!!! and they aint over priced like some of the vets that ive phoned up either but saying that would pay anything if it meant making my reps better


----------



## Raiden

Gabriel Grills and Associates/
Filham Surgery
Filham
Ivybridge
PL21 0LE
Tel : 01752 892700
Fax : 01752 896357
Email: for normal contact email [email protected]

For appointments please contact our main number 01752 892700

Steve Grills is the Rep man here. The practice in general is bloody amazing! They've looked after the cats for years


----------



## Shell195

Iain Fraser Wed/Thurs and some weekends 
Rufford Veterinary Group
Holly Lane 
Rufford ( Not sure of his days off )
Tel 01704 821204

or

Iain Fraser
Rufford Veterinary Group
Wennington Rd Mon/Tues/Fri and some weekends
Southport
Tel 01704 214460


----------



## zukomonitor

eeji said:


> I've used Ashleigh Veterinary Centre in Whalley Range, Manchester a few times and they are absolutely brilliant.
> 
> (note to moderator:- will we get told off for posting contact details? - if not it could be very handy, and possibly another sticky?)


ive used Ashleigh vets, excellent all round:2thumb:


221 Upper Chorlton Road
Walley Range
Manchester
M16 0DE
Tel: 0161 8816868
ashleighvets.co.uk

Open Mon - Sat appointment only


----------



## reptivet

I am an exotic vet and if can help and just started to work in Cambridgeshire. If I am good or not I will let my clients judge!


----------



## slither61

HI all,

I use, Johanna Storm, MRCVS

International Zoo Veterinary Group

Keighley Business Centre, South Street,

KEIGHLEY, West Yorkshire, BD21 1AG.

Head Office Tel : 01535 605033 Head Office Fax : 01535 690433.

E-Mail address : [email protected]

They have a practice in Bradford which I go to, I would recommend them.

slither61 :snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## andie

*Coombefield Veterinary Hospital
Coombe Lane
Axminster
Devon
EX13 5AX 
01297 630500*



*Specialist in exotics.*


----------



## Bentley05

robson and prescott

44 Staithes Lane
Morpeth
Northumberland
NE61 1TD



Tel: (01670) 512275Fax: (01670) 518975

may help some of the members in the north east
atb
Liam


----------



## jellypigs

Supernatural said:


> *also,*
> 
> *scotts of bedord*
> *not sure if address but in bedford*
> *01234 261622*


Is there any other in bedford? I went to scotts and the woman i saw knew NOTHING. She told my FULLY AQUATIC turtle had to be fed his antibiotics out of water. When i corrected her she admitted she 'could be wrong' and i was expected to figure it all out myself. Stupid woman! Needless to say she GUESSED he had infection and prescribed baytril thatdidnt work!

[email protected] i dont come here often


----------



## Wishlover

eeji said:


> I've used Ashleigh Veterinary Centre in Whalley Range, Manchester a few times and they are absolutely brilliant.
> 
> (note to moderator:- will we get told off for posting contact details? - if not it could be very handy, and possibly another sticky?)


 
Depends who you see, i bought a snake from a pet shop which turned out to be very ill and the vet just said put her down as she wouldn't last the week out and there was no point trying anything for her as she was too far gone to respond to treatment. 3 years on and i hope he is eating his words she's the fittest snake i have seen now.

Saying that we saw a different vet for her check up and he was very nice and very good.


----------



## Drummerkid

North London! 

any vets?


----------



## Amber-uk

Great Western Referrals in Swindon is really good.


Great Western Referrals,
Unit 10 Berkshire House,
Country Park Business Park,
Shrivenham Road,
Swindon
SN1 2NR

Great Western Referrals veterinary small animal dog cat referrals Swindon UK


----------



## LUFC_SPACEMAN

Pauline said:


> Just found this 1, he was recommended by my local vet and seems to know his stuff.
> 
> S.T. Stead,
> 2 Plantation Drive,
> Acomb,
> York
> YO26 6AG


 E-mail: [email protected]This e-mail address is being protected from spam bots, you need JavaScript enabled to view it  Telephone: 01904 782033 
Information: In case of emergency, please call *07836 618148* (24 Hour / 7 Day Emergency Service).


----------



## sammy1969

Anyone know of one in the southampton area as dreading it if ever i need one as cant find one anywhere near to me and have no transport 
Sam


----------



## bronzeyis200

Andyman said:


> Well i haven't found one near me yet wich is quite worrying as i'm going to be stuck if he ever strikes ill, here'd of one in liverpool, but yet to recieve details, anyone no it ? think the one eeji mentioned maybe closer i'll have to type it in my sat nav, see the distance :wink:


 
There is one in Woolton Village, I'll post back with full details when I find them


----------



## lucifer

*any near crewe/nantwich*

has any1 heard of 1 in tarporly? someone suggested them, but didnt know the number!:mf_dribble:


----------



## kerridwen

*Cumbernauld, Glasgow & Falkirk*

*This is the local herp vets near me in Central Scotland. Not only do they specalise in Reptiles but they also specialise in Birds Of Prey and various other wierd and wonderful pet, I've even seen a McCaw whilst I was in their waiting room. Excellent vets and I know of people that travel across the country to come to this vet.
*



*The Lawrie Veterinary Group*

Kenilworth Court, North Carbrain Rd, Cumbernauld, Glasgow, Lanarkshire G67 1BP 
Tel: * 01236 727876 
*


25, Griffiths St, Falkirk, Stirlingshire FK1 5QY  
Tel: * 01324 624361 *


----------



## Rogue

For anyone in South Yorkshire i'd like to recommend Wildbores vets in Worksop! They have a really experienced reptile vet and they are CHEAP!!! lol : victory:

Avenue House
5 Newcastle Street
Worksop
Nottinghamshire
S80 2AS
tel: 01909 472059
fax: 01909 483335


----------



## ratley

Downlands Vetinary Group,
Park Vale Clinic 
71 Havant Road,
Emsworth
it's easy to find, on corner of Park Crescent, on the road into Emsworth...phone number is 01243 377141

I can thoroughly recommend this surgery, David Vawyer and Ben Trimmer are both excellent reptile vets and have helped me tremendously with reptiles I have been asked to re-home due to health problems.
for example an Iggy with a badly burn't and infected tail 








this is the tail after it had been de-brided and ready for 3 months of vets visits and dressings! 
the tail has now healed really well despite orignally thinking she would have to have it amputated.
David has also dealt with a Aussie Water Dragon with two broken legs (one front which had to be pinned, one back) due to lack of calcium in diet, and another AWD that went blind! 
All of which I could not have taken into my care without his help. 
Thank you David and the team at Downlands :no1:


----------



## nai

*Quarry House Vets*. 148 Teignmouth Road Torquay TQ1 4RY. Tel:01803 324341
Used these yeaterday. Was recommended by Paignton Zoo and price was reasonable!


----------



## sleepylizard

The vet a couple of you have mentioned is Mark Rowland. He is fantastic. He was in Snodland but left and is now working in Stanhope Vet centre ( 01634 713065). 
He is not there everyday but he is fantastic. I have PET rats and one had severe resp problems despite me visiting local vets (i cannot drive atm as had a brain tumor removed in July and DVLA say i can't drive yet. grr) i managed to get OH to take day off work to take me and he sorted him out great.

Another great rep vet in Kent is Ivan Clark in Maidstone (Vets4Pets) 129 Sutton Road- 01622686817. He is wonderful and any vet who can successfully operate on my small furries gets my vote. He keeps lots of snakes and knows his stuff about all reps. He has 18ft retic python who is evil (well, i think so anyway!)


----------



## gtm

CJ Hall in Barnes - very skilled but pretty pricey - he got my torts throught their bout of pneumonia last year.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Mr Fitzgerald at Kenwood vet surgery

6 STATION CLOSE
DAVENTRY
01327702819

and also at 
4 CHURCH STREET
LONG BUCKBY
01327702819

MR F studied at Liverpool Uni and they specialise in tropical medicine.


----------



## amber_gekko

I use Ashleigh Veterinary Centre in Whalley Range, Manchester, they have vets that are specialists in reptiles so they know exactly what i'm talking about and what to do. They are really reasonably priced too.


----------



## mark666black

Theres an absolutely brilliant Vet in Rugby who a few herp friends of mine have used in the past and cannot speak highly enough of him. One had a problem with a snake and went to 4 different reptile specialists before this one, and it was him who found out what it was.

Hugh Duffin 
*The Animal House Rugby
*3 Eastlands Court, St. Peters Road, Rugby, Warwickshire CV21 3QP
Phone: 01788 575300

website The Animal House Rugby


----------



## BecciBoo

lucifer said:


> has any1 heard of 1 in tarporly? someone suggested them, but didnt know the number!:mf_dribble:


Birch Heath Veterinary Clinic
Birch Heath Road
Tarporley
Cheshire
CW6 9UU

O1829 733777


----------



## BecciBoo

Lance Jepson!

vet4dragons

Fenton Veterinary Practice, 
21 Portfield, 
Haverfordwest, 
Pembrokeshire 

every Friday. For an appointment telephone 01437 762806.

St. James' Veterinary Group, 
35/37 Lewis road, 
Neath 
SA11 1DJ 

every Wednesday. For an appointment telephone 01639 638638.

The University of Liverpool Small Animal Hospital, 
Crown Street, 
Liverpool 

every Monday.For an appointment telephone 01517 944290.

and for referals at:
The University of Liverpool Small Animal Teaching Hospital
Leahurst
Neston
Wirral



Only vet I'd use :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

anyone know of a rep vet in or around stockton-on-tees...will travel to middlesbrough,darlington or the nearby areas. Was using another vet but some of their advice was lets just say questionable n alot was urban myth so i'd rather not use them anymore. Any help greatly appreciated


----------



## medusa0373

Anyone know of any rep vets around the Yeovil area? Am sure there used to be one at a vet practice in Crewkerne who specialised in exotics (Alistair..?) but not sure if he is still there as it was several years ago.


----------



## ribs105

And, whilst we're looking for vets, anyone in East London? For tortoises...


----------



## bluerose

Our local reptile vet is Ashcroft veterinary surgery, Hardwick, Cambridge 
Tel:01954 210250. This is the best reptile vet in our area, they also do a lot of work with ferrets.


----------



## Siman

Our local vets is Byrons veterinary clinic,

Really nice people, i've never used them for reptiles yet just my dog but they did say they treat reptiles!

Welcome to the Byron Veterinary Clinic on Nuthall Road, Nottingham in the East Midlands UK. website


----------



## Rubu

In South Wales. Mark Evans, Valley Veterinary Group is now consulting again in Gabalfa several days a week. 02920 529444


----------



## twinklu

wayakinwolf said:


> Is that Aiden Rafferty & Molly Varga? If so they`re both extremely expert reptile vets & Aiden had a column in Reptile world magazine, but not sure if he still does.
> It`s actually well worth the travelling, especially for things like iggys. I`m gonna get my female iggy spayed there & i live in Blackburn.


Have seen both Aiden and Molly with my Royal Oscar, both are brilliant, helpful and know their stuff :notworthy:, Aiden will explain everything and is very patient with neurotic owners (me). Really good about letting me visit for a good hour when my Oscar had to stay there overnight.

Ashleigh Vets
Upper Chorlton Road
Chorlton
Manchester
0161 881 6868


----------



## feorag

Is The Reptile Trust at Busty Bank, Burnopfield still on the go??

I was referred there by my own vet with my snake about 10 years ago to see the vet, but I've noticed that their website isn't on line any more, so I don't know if they are still going.


----------



## Asha

Just saw a lovely lady called Laura Robinson today, absolutely brilliant with my big boa who currently has an RI.

Friarswood Veterinary Clinic
12 Friarswood Road
Newcastle-under-Lyme
Staffordshire
ST5 2EG

Telephone: 01782 615698


Highly recommended to anyone in the Stoke-on-Trent area. It's just behind Morissons in Newcastle.


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk

*Vets in Poole/Bournemouth*

For Reptiles

*David Holah*

Ark-Aid​ 7a Neighbourhood Centre (next door to ASDA)
 Culliford Crescent, 
Canford Heath
  Poole, 
Dorset, 
BH17 9DW
*01202 602766
*
For Rats and other small furries

*Rebecca Jennings

*Bournemouth Road Veterinary centre, 
87 Bournemouth Road, 
Parkstone, 
Poole
BH14 0ER
*01202 739484

Ark-Aid Veterinary Centre
*


----------



## Kerry1

Anyone know of anywhere in Lincolnshire? My leo has lost lots of weight but is still eating, but don't know of anywhere :sad:


----------



## alnessman

vet centre 
86 high st
Alness
Ross-shire
IV 0sg

01349 884777

great place one of the vets keeps reps and amphibians


----------



## Demonique

Anyone know of a good reptile vet in Northern Wales, as near to Aberystwth as possible?


----------



## howardtmwa

can anyone recommend a good herp vet in southampton?? Just for future reference.


----------



## Chelle230

B.A. McCracken, 24 Mere Road, Blackpool, FY3 9AT. 01253 392984.

he was brilliant when I took my BD in, really thorough and knew his stuff


----------



## Ally

NNY said:


> Ok the vets are called Animals Are Us and there are 3 branches
> 
> Harlington, Middlesex - 0208 8970888
> 
> Feltham, Middlesex - 0208 8937888
> 
> Sunbury-on-Thames, Middlesex - 01932 750555
> And the email address is [email protected]


This is who I (and the shop) use. 
David Muge is the main reptile guy, but the others are good too. Can't praise them enough - decent prices too.


----------



## pearl

*swindon vets*

As Amber-uk stated earlier Great Western Referals is very good had to use them for Harvey.:2thumb:

Pearl


----------



## littlespark

Someone earlier recommended Amicus Vets in the west midlands. Its in shirley but worth travelling to if your anywhere in birmingham. A pet shop recommended them too me and they made my cham all better. Been sneaky and wondering what they'd actually say i asked in my 'normal' vets where i take my cat to they told me they wouldn't refuse to see any animal but weren't reptile specialists and gave me a card for Amicus. I think that says something if he's recommended by other vets.


----------



## awh

[email protected]

Millcroft veterinary group
Workington & Cockermouth, Cumbria

very good for reptiles


----------



## Jaymond

Hey, if anyone in cornwall needs a good herp vet;

*Clifton Villa Veterinary Surgery*


53 Henver Road,
Newquay,
TR7 3DQ

Tel: *01637 851122*

The guy there is the vet for newquay zoo and he helped my friends bearded dragon, who wouldn't poo for a few days, they kept him for the weekend, gave him and x-ray and then finally a thingy (can't remeber of the name of the thing they give to make poo lol) and he poo'd all over the viv he was in! and it only cost her like £60! and he was so helpful and friendly! i will be straight over there when mine get sick!!

Jay x


----------



## reef

Andyman said:


> Well i haven't found one near me yet wich is quite worrying as i'm going to be stuck if he ever strikes ill, here'd of one in liverpool, but yet to recieve details, anyone no it ? think the one eeji mentioned maybe closer i'll have to type it in my sat nav, see the distance :wink:


we use birch heath vet clinic in tarporley mate shout me for addy


----------



## sami

we use Forrest Vets, in Mansfield, and always see Tom. 

He generally listens to us, if we know what we need, or consults his reptile book for clarification, but is willing to listen, which is good.


----------



## deadbeta

KXC said:


> I tried searching for Reptile vets in Tyne and Wear but got caught in a loop with a few vets suggesting each other and none of the saying they could do it! So I'm a little stuck at the moment. Any Tyne and Wear Reptile keepers care to recommend a vet? This is a genuine request.
> 
> P.S. I tried the vet searches supplied earlier in this thread to no avail.


I second that, we need help!:2thumb:
My Dragon is a little under the weather so a local vet would be good right about now!


----------



## AuntyLizard

This vet is in Reading he is brill..

Bruce Maclean BSc, BVM&S, MRCVS 
Abbey Veterinary Group 
62 London Road 
Reading, Berks 
RG1 5AS, U.K. 
Tel: 07754 125302 
Fax: 0870 7058961 


Liz


----------



## feorag

deadbeta said:


> I second that, we need help!:2thumb:
> My Dragon is a little under the weather so a local vet would be good right about now!


Don't know any in Tyne & Wear that specialist in herps, but Mr Prescott at Robson & Prescott in Morpeth is an 'exotic' vet. Don't actually even know if he is still practicing, but Washington to Morpeth is barely a half hour drive, which isn't that long to get someone who knows what they're doing???


----------



## deadbeta

feorag said:


> Don't know any in Tyne & Wear that specialist in herps, but Mr Prescott at Robson & Prescott in Morpeth is an 'exotic' vet. Don't actually even know if he is still practicing, but Washington to Morpeth is barely a half hour drive, which isn't that long to get someone who knows what they're doing???


I agree!

what are their prices like for check ups etc?


----------



## feorag

No idea, sorry, cos I don't use them. The Wildlife Sanctuary, where I work does though and I think they're just about the average price for this area - certainly not the most expensive, last I heard!

I would ring them up (01670 512275) and ask what their consultation fee is.


----------



## reptile_man_08

Why can't a list be made on the first post, 16 pages of searching...Uhh lol


----------



## deadbeta

Robson & Prescott in Morpeth cost me £22 for a consultation, then £10/night for keeping the dragon in for treatment, £2/injection of adrenaline/nutrients

Not too bad at all in my opinion.

I should have him back tonight/tomorrow and only costing me about £100, time to get him insured!:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

That's pretty good considering what some of the vets in this region are charging!


----------



## peachezuk

Andyman said:


> Well i haven't found one near me yet wich is quite worrying as i'm going to be stuck if he ever strikes ill, here'd of one in liverpool, but yet to recieve details, anyone no it ? think the one eeji mentioned maybe closer i'll have to type it in my sat nav, see the distance :wink:


theres one in tarply ill get the addy and post it 

alison


----------



## deadbeta

OK, got my beardie back and they did their magic on him!

Cost me £88 altogether, which was for almost a week of hospital time and treatments, assit feeding and injections.

Not bad at all, worth the travel!


----------



## Darren25

Plymouth and surrounding area.

This place is where my local herp shop take their animals.

Filham Park Vet Clinic
Godwell Lane
Ivybridge
PL21 0LE
Telephone: 01752 892700
Email: [email protected]
Website: Filham Park Veterinary Clinic - Gabriel, Grills and Associates home page

Treat everything from dogs/cats to farm animals and exotics.


----------



## Stella71

*Vet in London*

I use them

C J Hall Veterinary Surgeons 

*Address:*
15 Temple Sheen Road
East Sheen
London
SW14 7PY

*Telephone: *020 8876 9696
*Fax: *020 8878 6359
*Email: *[email protected]

Found him very experienced. Expensive like the majority in London. Usually he deals with reptiles and birds only.

Was there once only.

Stella


----------



## sandfish2

*reptile vets*

hi i belong to south west herps and live in paignton!!!! we have a brill vet {RET}in our club ALAN HOPKINS ,ROLIPHANTS FARM CRAZENORTON NEAR TIVERTON DEVON. SANDFISH2:flrt:


----------



## tynmar_56

any near preston lancs or in preston itself?


----------



## ginger curls

poole area = Ark-Aid Veterinary Centre

its near canford heath

a bloke called dave is there a couple of times a week and is really good

charged £20 for a general consultation , i was in there for about 40 mins and he gave jub jub a thorough check over and then £8 to check his poo for parasites


----------



## pasty

*Medivet
2b, West Street,
Long Sutton,
Spalding,
Lincolnshire
PE12 9BN

Tel: 01406 365683

very good vet - used to breed snakes :}
*


----------



## Frogmad

tynmar_56 said:


> any near preston lancs or in preston itself?


There's Siuna Reid at the veterinary health centre in St Annes, she is fantastic, my parents teke their beardie there, she really knows her stuff!


----------



## vicky_rose

does anyone know of any in berkshire or hampshire close to reading as my albino horned toad has a strange syst on his eyeball.
thanks


----------



## snikaz

We have been using the Meadow Lane vets in Loughborough, Phone number is 01509 212437.

Found them really good, the herp vet's daughter has three BD's of her own.

We were pleasently surprised as to how cheap they are.

Snikaz.


----------



## Anj

For Berkshire try Bruce Maclean he is based in Reading at Abbey Vet Group.

His website is:- herptileworld.force9.co.uk

Otherwise there is Great Western Referrals in Swindon.


----------



## rogersspider2007

as i am applying for my DWAL and needed to find a vet so here is one that i found: *Buckley House Veterinary Surgery
*51 West Street, Hucknall, Nottinghamshire, NG15 7BY United Kingdom
Tel: 0115 9527271


----------



## rantasam

One of my snakes has just received treatment at The Scarsdale Veterinary Group in Burton (Stapenhill - Midlands). The Vet there has a number of years in exotics and treated them excusively for 2 years. She was very helpful and knowledable. I had a stool sample done, antibiotics and anti-inflamatory injections, reptiboost and 2 week's worth of orally-administered antibiotics for £57.


----------



## oakelm

Supernatural said:


> *dont think anyone has mentioned it, but i have just contacted my mums local vets and they deal with reptiles - *
> 
> *coburn and nadine*
> *london road*
> *coalville*
> *leics*
> 
> *01530 459656*


 
They are useless now the only vet that even had an interest in herps has left. I still use them for my dogs as they are a nice vets anyway but for me the best one in the area is

Oakfield vet group
3 locations Atherstone, Tamworth and castle bromwich
Welcome to the Oakfield Veterinary Group in Atherstone, Castle Bromwich and Tamworth

They do the vet care for the exotics at drayton manor and twycross zoo.


----------



## fjfenton

Anyone know of a good vet in the Warwick/Stratford/Coventry area?

....sorry if 1 has already been said, I only had a quick flick through the pages :whistling2:


----------



## goldenburm

pasty the vets in long sutton the head vet is dave feldmar a very well respected vet who specialises in tort's. He has helped me with several rescues - prices are always very good!!

highly recommend and also simon in hardwick which marina originally stated - he is also very very good!


Peter


----------



## billybilboa

Anymore in Lincolnshire or close by Lincolnshire that people will recommend?

Billy


----------



## billybilboa

I have used pilgrim Vets in Boston but for those of you who would like to know of more reptile vets near Lincoln, Lincolnshire I did some more searching and put together this list & also made a map on google showing where all the vets I could find are:


Collingham Veterinary Clinic
47 Station Road
Collingham
Newark
Nottinghamshire
NG23 7RA

Tel: 01636 892442


Burghley Veterinary Centre
St. Leonards Street
Stamford
Lincolnshire
PE9 2HU

Tel: 01780 762109 *-* Sarah


Avenue House
5 Newcastle Street
Worksop
Nottinghamshire
S80 2AS

Tel: 01909 472059
Fax: 01909 483335


Medivet
2b, West Street
Long Sutton
Spalding
Lincolnshire
PE12 9BN

Tel: 01406 365683 - Dave Feldmar


Pilgrim Vets
Fydell Street
Boston
Lincolnshire
PE21 8PU 

Tel: *01205 366872 - *Sophie Elliott


And the link to the google map:

Google Maps


I hope this helps people out,

Regards, Billy


----------



## dave28

*Hampshire/near border to west sussex*

Best vet in this area by along way is written at bottom of my message in the signature box.


----------



## SleepyD

*Plymouth, Devon*

would recommend Roborough Vets ~

Roborough Vets
The Old Forge House
18 Tavistock Road
Plymouth
Devon
PL6 7BB

*Telephone: *01752 779999


----------



## olivine

*Essex / east London*

Martin Lawson is an excellent vet and has won awards for his work with reptiles. Can be a bit pricey though:

Martin Lawson
8- 12 Fitzilian Avenue  Harold Wood
Romford 
Essex
RM3 0QS 
Telephone :- 01708 384444 
http://www.exoticvets.net/

Web address says it all really


----------



## Big Red One

eeji said:


> I've used Ashleigh Veterinary Centre in Whalley Range, Manchester a few times and they are absolutely brilliant.
> 
> Yep - they're my 'rep vets'...
> Wish they were a few miles closer though !


----------



## wacky69

For all the ppl who have asked about rep vets in tyne and wear, couldn't recommend Jacqui Paterson enough!

4-6, Lyttleton Drive, Hartburn, Stockton-On-Tees, Cleveland TS18 5LE 

*01642 587777*

*Really knows her stuff, is in no rush to get you out as we found out after being in for an hour and is really reasonable and will not try rip you off!*


----------



## kemist

DaveM said:


> I haven't had to use them for my fish pr snake yet thank god, but in the town where I livem theres a vet called Taylor and Marshall. I think thats how its spelt, anyway, they deal with anythin, I've seen full grown iguanas and other assorted small lizards and snakes being taken in there, and before 9 a.m its open surgery, so you don't need an appointment, one of the vets works at the West Midlands safari park so sometimes you'll see him pull up with other animals in his van, once, there was a lion cub in there  they're a private vet so are a bit dearer than other places but well worth it, I don't have contact info for them as they are only a two minute walk away, so will try to find a phon number


 
phone number is 01952460781. Based in shifnal. The rep specialist is chris marshall he is a top bloke but off on fridays. As for the prices he is actually not bad. 

Last time we went there was somene from west midlands safari park leaving so cant be bad if they use him, all there animals and reps looked good last time we went.


----------



## Ned

I found this site the other day which looks very handy:

ReptileVets.co.uk - Find Local Reptile Vets


----------



## emogirl

in the rhyl area i suggest using rianfa!! hes really good with them and sorted my beardy out in no time :2thumb:


----------



## jack_rep

wacky69 said:


> For all the ppl who have asked about rep vets in tyne and wear, couldn't recommend Jacqui Paterson enough!
> 
> 4-6, Lyttleton Drive, Hartburn, Stockton-On-Tees, Cleveland TS18 5LE
> 
> *01642 587777*
> 
> *Really knows her stuff, is in no rush to get you out as we found out after being in for an hour and is really reasonable and will not try rip you off!*


I would definitely second that!


----------



## thetong6969

i`m in between rochdale and oldham
Shaw
so nearest is on manchester rd in oldham,however years ago cost me a fortune and my royal died then had trouble getting pm for insurance(pretty sure vet bills were well in 400`s)
so i use ashleigh vets as already mentioned it takes me 45-60 mins to get there but theyre damn good and allow you to inject animals yourself to keep costs down
they were very reasonable when 4 royals i had were ill
danny


----------



## angela__k__84

For everyone in and around Glasgow we have a new reptile vet.
Haven't used them yet but they seem to know their stuff - deal with everything from rabbits to birds of prey, lizards and small mammals/primates.
Here is their website.
Ardmory Vet Clinic
There is also Mr Lawrie is Cumbernauld or Falkirk...
25 Griffiths St
Falkirk
Stirlingshire
FK1 5QY 
01324 624361​


----------



## ian wilson

*North Yorskire Vets*

Matthew Brash and the rest of his team at
Battle Flatts Veterinary Clinics - Battle Flatts Veterinary Clinic, York - Home

Malton 01653 697299
Strensall 01904 490055
Stamford Bridge 01759 371066
Pocklington 01759 307500


----------



## sam432

Does anyone know a good reptile vet near chesterfield please. I am wanting to get leopard geckos very shortly and i think this is important information to know before i go out and buy one. 
Thanks in advance Sam.


----------



## [email protected]

Chelle230 said:


> B.A. McCracken, 24 Mere Road, Blackpool, FY3 9AT. 01253 392984.
> 
> he was brilliant when I took my BD in, really thorough and knew his stuff


Do you know if i can register there?

I know this is a really random post, Thanks.


----------



## reptilefever

ReptileVets.co.uk - Find Local Reptile Vets


----------



## lab7

*New herp vet in Perth, Scotland*

Hi everyone, 

I just wanted to let you know that a new vet has opened up in Perth (Girling & Fraser Ltd) - one of the vets there is Simon Girling who is really interested in reptiles (and all other exotics). He used to work in Edinburgh and is a RCVS specialist in exotics. He's written loads on exotics including the BSAVA Manual of Reptiles 2nd edition for vets. At the moment he'll be at the practice at weekends and some evenings, and is happy to see first opinion cases and referrals from other practices. Their website is www.vetsinperth.com

Best wishes, 
Mary.


----------



## excession

This thread is a great idea, but dificault to navigate.

I want to find a good reptile vet locally (ish).

I am based in St Albans hertfordshire.

Its just a bit of an epic skim to read through the whole tread for the answer


----------



## excession

excession said:


> This thread is a great idea, but dificault to navigate.
> 
> I want to find a good reptile vet locally (ish).
> 
> I am based in St Albans hertfordshire.
> 
> Its just a bit of an epic skim to read through the whole tread for the answer


anyone know of one?


----------



## angels1531

*Bruce Maclean BSc, BVM&S, MRCVS*







c/o Abbey Veterinary Group 
62 London Road
Reading, Berks 
RG1 5AS, U.K. Tel: 07754 125302
Fax: 08707 058961














E-mail: mailto:[email protected]










Bruce was brill with my tort too


----------



## thetong6969

in th epast ive used oldham vets in manchester rd oldham(won't use if i can help it)
royal died and was damn expensive 80 quid a shot
last one used even tho an hour drive asleigh vets in whalley range all but one snakes survived from ri and are doing fine
great vets not expensive at all and good service
highly reccomend


----------



## scorp25

i need a herp vet in/near hull anyone help pm me the contact details plz so i dont miss it on hear cheers


----------



## hullreptilelover

Hi, ring swanbridge vets in swanland and book your appointment with Paul only, telephone no is 01482 633888. Whats wrong with him? x


----------



## kumqat

gizbo said:


> RogersBrockandBarker AbbeyHulton Stoke on Trent. specialist reptile vet she is brill. She was recommended to me I and I would defo recommend her to others


Just searched and found this hope it helps:2thumb:


----------



## t-bo

I've been contacted by:

The Park Veterinary Practice, 2 Grand Drive, Raynes Park, London, SW20 0JT (020) 8542 4524 www.parkvets.co.uk [email protected].

They have an experienced vet Peter Lennox who deals with reptiles.


----------



## NicolaMe

international zoo veterinary group based in keighley west yorkshire but works in bradford very good :no1:01535605033


----------



## Wunderboa!

Polly Cornwell at Highcroft Veterinary Group 

618 Wells road
Bristol

Compassionate,knowledgeable and very practical!!:2thumb::no1:


----------



## reeds reptile sanctuary

*reeds reptile sanctuary*

we have an very good vet in neath south wales lance jefferson of saint james vetinary group he is excelent with exotics:2thumb::2thumb:

there is also mark evans of valley vets cardiff:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Boabeard

*Exotic Vet in Bedowrth*

I know of a great exotic vet in Bedworth just north of Coventry. A friend of Mine uses Mark Talor, he has lots of experience with reptiles and other exotic animals. Everyone speaks really highly of him and the practice. I've always known them to provide outstanding service and be so friendly.... THEY REALLY KNOW THEIR STUFF TOO!!!! It refreshing to meet a Vet who know what they're talking about and dont stare blankly at your pet.

The practice is FELDON VETERINARY CENTRE BEDWORTH, they have other branches in Leamington Spa, Kenilworth and Hinkley but he works out of Bedworth.


----------



## Tarn~Totty

*Barnsley, South Yorkshire

*Abbey Veternary Group.
89 Dodworth Road
Barnsley
S70 6ED

Telephone 01226 242217


Only found this vet today, so cant give much more info yet. Had my first visit, she seems to know what she's on about and was great. Explained things a couple of times so you know whats going on. Not sure if prices are reasonable or not as Ive not had to use a rep vet before. Cost me £37.50 for consultation and antibiotic injection.

They have other surgeries around the Barnsley area, but Im not sure if each has a rep vet, or if the vet Ive found visits each surgery one different days.

Will update with more when Ive seen her again (I will ask what reps she deals with, days she's at the surgery etc) : victory:

www.abbeyvetgroupbarnsley.co.uk​


----------



## pammie

Andyman said:


> Well i haven't found one near me yet wich is quite worrying as i'm going to be stuck if he ever strikes ill, here'd of one in liverpool, but yet to recieve details, anyone no it ? think the one eeji mentioned maybe closer i'll have to type it in my sat nav, see the distance :wink:


 hmm i know this was posted a long time ago but i had to mention here DO NOT USE THE ONE IN LIVERPOOL! village vets he gave some very bad advice which killed my leopard gecko a few years ago and i have since heard that he has done this to others i found a vet out in lytham st annes which is fantastic and i would definately reccomend them!


----------



## x_firefly_x

Jennifer at Rose Cottage Vets near Frodsham, Runcorn is very good. They deal with lizards, snakes and exotic mammals(degus/gambian pouched rats etc).


----------



## reptile.2009

*chers*

for the help


----------



## Rosiemum

Marinam2 said:


> First vote for Simon situated at
> 
> Ash Croft Veterinary Surgery
> 169, St. Neots Rd Hardwick
> Cambridge Cambridgeshire
> CB3 7QJ
> 
> Tel: 01954 210250
> 
> Very close to pet paks, in fact i think they are two or three doors down. I have been dealing with Simon for many years now and he has never failed to help some charges were so petty he let them slide including the PTS of a pictus gecko and many consultation charges.
> 
> Also very good for ferret care however ferret ops are only performed on Wednesdays.
> 
> Marina





bluerose said:


> Our local reptile vet is Ashcroft veterinary surgery, Hardwick, Cambridge
> Tel:01954 210250. This is the best reptile vet in our area, they also do a lot of work with ferrets.


Thirded! Simon Shore is absolutely brilliant with herps, and really knows his stuff. He can seem a bit gruff, but he's great. And he's been listed on all the reptile vet search engines posted on this thread.

Oh, and ferret ops are now on Mondays... : victory:


----------



## OwnedByKoko

After searching for a good reptile vet for my beardie, I found Hillside Veterinary Centre.

Their address is 146 Crewe Road, Nantwich, Cheshire, CW5 6NB 

Telephone: 01270 625310

They were brilliant! I phoned at around 5.30, they said a vet could see Koko right away, but because noone was available to take him and me to the vets we are being seen on Monday. :notworthy:

It costs £27 for a consultation.


----------



## hephev

We used 
Buckley House Veterinary Surgery,51 West Street,Hucknall,NG15 7BY,0115 9527271, for the first time yesterday. 
Brilliant!!!


----------



## lifesagame

Looking at the Burghley Veterinary Centre site and can't find anything on reptiles, will ring them either tomorrow or monday as they're the closest I've found on this site, how much is it to register with them?

Or has anyone ever used a vet from the Best Friends Group? They say they have specialist herp vets in some of their practices and there are 6 or 7 close to me, but haven't heard of them before, wondering if anyone here has, positive or negative


----------



## Jenx

SilverSteno said:


> Anyone know of herp vets in the Aberdeenshire area? (Also any good normal vets for my dog).


Hiya Buddy ... in case you are still in need : 

The 'specialist' one I know of in town is 
the TOWN & COUNTRY Vets practice, and its the Millburn one you want
( tel is 588770.) the herp specialist vet in there is Heidi Stenstad.

Web page ---> Welcome to the Town and Country Veterinary Group Aberdeen

Hope that helps you a bit ! :2thumb:


----------



## kemist

Hi i just found a fantastic new rep vet 5 mins away (old one was 40 mins away) 

Hannah Bould
Vets for pets 
Cannock
01543 424100

My female BD pulled a front claw out she was given a painkiller jab and i was told how to keep it clean and go back if the swelling hadn't gone down in a week. £19 for the jab and consultation. Excellent vet def going back when the others need care or fecal tests.


----------



## bluest170

Anyone know of a good reptile vet in milton keynes? Have started a new post on this but thought i'd add to this thread.

Will continue looking through this thread but quite a few pages!


----------



## scotshop

*aberdeen vets*



Jenx said:


> Hiya Buddy ... in case you are still in need :
> 
> The 'specialist' one I know of in town is
> the TOWN & COUNTRY Vets practice, and its the Millburn one you want
> ( tel is 588770.) the herp specialist vet in there is Heidi Stenstad.
> 
> Web page ---> Welcome to the Town and Country Veterinary Group Aberdeen
> 
> Hope that helps you a bit ! :2thumb:


 
andrew stalker at www.auroravet.co.uk is a fantastic, honest vet who won't rip you off. a few of the local animal charities use him as do we.
I have my monkeys, kinks, skunks etc all registered with him aswell as the reps and rehoming animals!

ou r official registered exotic vet is Lawrence Brain at Fairview vet in new deer. he is excellent with many many years experience but a bit too far from the city centre for a quick visit.

andrew and lawrence both own their surgeries so you can be sure theyre going to give the very best service every time.


----------



## Jay.j

Jaymond said:


> Hey, if anyone in cornwall needs a good herp vet;
> *Clifton Villa Veterinary Surgery*
> Jay x


Thanks for the advice Jay hope the dissertation is going well xxx


----------



## PowerPie5000

The only vet i know of in my area that deals with reptiles (amongst other regular pets) is "The Veterinary Health Centre" in St Annes (near Blackpool). Compared to other vets i use for my cats, dog, cockatiel and chinchillas, this one is very expensive! I think maybe it's because of the location and also they seem to have the only vet with a knowledge of reptiles in our area.


----------



## ryuk

slither61 said:


> HI all,
> 
> I use, Johanna Storm, MRCVS
> 
> International Zoo Veterinary Group
> 
> Keighley Business Centre, South Street,
> 
> KEIGHLEY, West Yorkshire, BD21 1AG.
> 
> Head Office Tel : 01535 605033 Head Office Fax : 01535 690433.
> 
> E-Mail address : [email protected]
> 
> They have a practice in Bradford which I go to, I would recommend them.
> 
> slither61 :snake::snake::snake::snake:


I second this, can be a bit pricey but if your insured it's all good. She's been fantastic with us recently.


----------



## Helfen

I know that this page was started a while ago but does any one use village vets in Liverpool? I'm looking for one for my new leo's


----------



## lizard-lady99

Darren Partridge
Molesey Veterinary Centre
East Molesey

Thats who i use.


----------



## mandi1234

PowerPie5000 said:


> The only vet i know of in my area that deals with reptiles (amongst other regular pets) is "The Veterinary Health Centre" in St Annes (near Blackpool). Compared to other vets i use for my cats, dog, cockatiel and chinchillas, this one is very expensive! I think maybe it's because of the location and also they seem to have the only vet with a knowledge of reptiles in our area.


 yeh this one is very very exensive, proper rips you off. in my experience , not that good a vet either. defo more money minded this one :lol2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Pretty sure its not been mentioned, Brunswick place Hm basingstoke has a herp vet....I'm there right now lol


----------



## millar69

Hi there,
just to let you know that there is a brilliant vet in the Angus area of Scotland who has practices in Arbroath,Carnoustie and Montrose who has a vet called Chris who specialises in reptiles and works from all these towns, it is called The Golf Veterinary Practice
19 Keptie Street Arbroath 01241 875789
6 Dundee Street Carnoustie 01241 854772
East Links Montrose 01674 672358
though i had better tell you incase you want to add it to the list
all the best Gary


----------



## PowerPie5000

mandi1234 said:


> yeh this one is very very exensive, proper rips you off. in my experience , not that good a vet either. defo more money minded this one :lol2:


I no longer have any respect for the vet in St.Annes. One of my Plated lizards needed emergency surgery (oversized eggs stuck inside her) and they wanted all the money upfront before even seeing her! I said i could pay half now and half when i get paid as we had already spent over £200 there a couple of weeks earlier (local reptile store sold me very ill lizards!). The vets told me the lizard needs to be seen asap and is going to die without surgery but they refused to see her as i could not pay over £300 all in one go :shock:

Anyway my other vet that deals with my non-reptile pets (Wadsworth in Cleveleys) referred me to "Pennine Vets" in Tottington, Bury. The vet there who performed the surgery was fantastic and let us settle the bill in two payments with no fuss as he was genuinly concerned for the lizards health unlike the vet in St.Annes who is definitely all about the money (she didn't even know what species my Sudan Plated lizards were!!).

The vets in St. Annes are overpriced, don't care and seem to have little knowledge on reptiles... She told me to search the internet when i asked certain questions.


----------



## shesha_royal

DaveM said:


> Just nit-picking here but Shifnal isn't part of Telford, its just near to Telford, Shifnal is actually counted as part of Bridgnorth


is that the closest herp vets to telford then? dont really fancy strolling into pets at home with my royals! telford is officially lame.


----------



## Stella71

I'm sure they have been mentioned already:

For London: CJ Hall in East Sheen. (South East)

C J Hall Veterinary Surgeons


----------



## kit6kat6

I use Chine House in Sileby Leicestershire. I get annual health checks for all my reptiles and take them to see Craig Hunt. He really loves his reps and he has often waived or discounted charges as I use him reguarly making everything but the petrol cost cheaper. My snake had 3 overnights FOC as he could not identify the problem. Clearly puts care before profit.

Sileby Hall 
Cossington Road 
Sileby
Leicestershire
LE12 7RS
Small Animal phone 01509 812446​


----------



## SamRILEY

Any were good vets for ferrets around Northampton?? :notworthy:


----------



## mr_kajey

SamRILEY said:


> Any were good vets for ferrets around Northampton?? :notworthy:



I use Rhodes veterinary in Kingsthorpe, Northampton. they also have a surgery in far cotton. they mainly deal with furries, but theres a wonderful young lady there called sonya who deals with reps....shes been my saving grace for the last month.
Prices are reasonable too!! 

I have also got my staff registered with them and they are fantastic! :notworthy:


----------



## SamRILEY

mr_kajey said:


> I use Rhodes veterinary in Kingsthorpe, Northampton. they also have a surgery in far cotton. they mainly deal with furries, but theres a wonderful young lady there called sonya who deals with reps....shes been my saving grace for the last month.
> Prices are reasonable too!!
> 
> I have also got my staff registered with them and they are fantastic! :notworthy:


Thanks :no1:


----------



## pigglywiggly

i`ve just got back from meadow lane in loughborough.
nick the rep vet is good, he`s just amputated my cresties prolapsed hemipene and lanced an abcess on my leo.
excellent care and dosnt rip you off.


----------



## uccellolee

anyone know of any vets that will take mainly bearded dragons, AFTs and corn snakes in or near portsmouth????? as got all three mentioned above and would like to know of a vet! and i do think 2 of my AFT need a vet!


----------



## andy007

Update for Cornwall area.......the Herp vet Steve Philps has gone and relocated to Hampshire:devil:

The only one I know of that's left down here is Chris Gardner at Truro Vets

Not used him personally so can't comment on his knowledge.


----------



## manda88

A good one for if you're around Surrey/Berkshire is Barkham Grove in Wokingham, took one of my frogs there on Monday and had a faecal sample done and they were excellent, very reasonably priced as well, would fully recommend them!


----------



## chrisx2k7

any herp vets near sunderland tyne and wear


----------



## SilverSky

not seen him on the list so will add for Somerset Richard Bruce at Blake vet group in Bridgwater


----------



## scoob78

*Great Western Referrals
Unit 10 County Park
Shrivenham Rd
Swindon
Wiltshire
SN1 2NR 
01793 603800 ( about £40 for consultaion)*


----------



## scoob78

Chipping Norton vets
Albion Street
Chipping Norton Think this is the main branch
Oxon (about £20 consultation)
OX7 5BN


Bloxham
Veterinary Surgery
South Newington Road
Bloxham
Banbury
OX15 4QF



Burford
Veterinary Surgery
Castles Yard
Pytt´s Lane 
Burford
Oxon 
OX18 4SJ


E mail address: [email protected]


Phone No. 01608 642547 (all branches)


----------



## beardielovers

Would be great to know of any in the North East, especially the Tyne and Wear area as we have two Beardies!!

Maybe there's already been one mentioned but with 25 pages to read through, hmmm


----------



## GeckoWhisperer

anyone happen to know any vets in north london??
thanks


----------



## RachaelBee

Have just skim read through 25 pages and haven't seen anyone mention Holly House in Leeds!! I was going to go to IZVG in Bradford but their hours made it impossible for me to book an appointment round work. I read a load of bad reviews about HH up until a few years back then suddenly it all changed and everyone was really positive about them so I thought it was worth a try and I honestly couldn't be happier! James does an amazing job and I wouldn't have anyone else treating my pets. I should warn you all though I get possessive of my vet and if I ever catch any of you trying to steal him I'll have to tackle you :lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

chrisx2k7 said:


> any herp vets near sunderland tyne and wear


Yes, the Westway vets at Washington deal with reptiles, although they admit the one in newcastle is better.

(west road) Fenim.


----------



## tigerbaby2k

Hi all. Many of you will know me on here and that we have our own website (Welcome To Chameleon City) but I just wanted to let you all know about the Vets that I work at. 

It is Valley Vets, Merthyr Road in Cardiff, South Wales, just off the M4 corridor. Well established with over 25 years of experience. I am one of 9 vets of which 3 have a special interest in exotics including myself. We see on a daily basis tortoise from pancakes to Sulcatas; lizards, mourning geckos to iguanas;snakes milks to large boas and large variety of birds from budgies to Macaws and great grey owls, small mammals form chinese hamster to great dane

We are more than happy to give advise on new purchases and strongly recommend that new clients make an free consult with a qualified vet nurse to discuss new exotic pets before they purchase them. 

We have a dedicated exotic and avian ward and are dedicated to providing the best care possible.We occasionally however have to refer extremely complicated cases to a RCVS specialist (diploma level). 

www.valleyvets.net 

Please pay us a visit and bare us in mind if you need help with any pet -exotic or not 

Valley Vets Ltd
180 Merthyr Road
Gabalfa
Cardiff
South Wales
CF14 1DL
02920 529 444


----------



## feorag

beardielovers said:


> Would be great to know of any in the North East, especially the Tyne and Wear area as we have two Beardies!!
> 
> Maybe there's already been one mentioned but with 25 pages to read through, hmmm


Apart from Westways at Fenham, there's John Prescott at Robson & Prescott in Morpeth, who specialises in reptiles and exotics.

Here's a comment earlier in the thread from a dragon owner http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/2746775-post160.html


----------



## Scott'n'Ella

Hi ther does any one now of any good herp vets in south derbyshire or staffordshire??


----------



## nicnet

A list I came across during a search for invert information. Lots of reptile specialist vets on the list


http://www.thebhs.org/Documents/main_documents/RCVS specialist FULL 2010 list.pdf


----------



## NitrousandAlex

*Newport*

there's a really good reptile shop and vet in Newport called Shropshire exotics


----------



## ryuk

After my recent experience with Holly House Vets in Leeds I can not recommend NOT USING THEM enough. They are a horrid outfit who after over charging and forced a path of treatment that only prolonged suffering so as to pad out the insurance bill the final insult was they threw are animal away after we stressed we wanted a cremation. They haven't even bothered to apologize or even wished to discuss it with us. Sufficed to say I will NEVER use them again , i was warned about them in the first place and only ended up using them as my regular vet was unavailable. They are nothing but a bilking outfit and if they are the only vet in the area..GO OUT OF THE AREA. I'm yet to get a satisfactory apology from them or even any contact from them at all as they are ignoring all my requests for an answer as to why the did not take the actions we asked.


----------



## williams22

Yew Tree Veterinary Surgery Withington Surgery 

331 Yew Tree Road
Withington, Manchester
0161 445 2282
:2thumb:


----------



## ReptileManiaWhittlesea

Sarah at Stamford Veterinary Centre
32 Main Street, Great Casterton, Stamford, Lincs PE9 4AA 01780 763180

A real reptile expert, highly recommended.


----------



## laurencea

i had an emergency with a wild grass snake at the weekend. Sean McCormack at Animals Are Us helped me via twitter and text. then he treated the snake free. he is a specialist in exotics and reptiles.

Animals Are Us Veterinary Surgeries

they have branches in Hayes, Kempton Park and Feltham.

top notch service.


----------



## lilbeth

nicnet said:


> A list I came across during a search for invert information. Lots of reptile specialist vets on the list
> 
> 
> http://www.thebhs.org/Documents/main_documents/RCVS specialist FULL 2010 list.pdf


It's a good list!
Would just like to point out that John Chitty is now at Anton vets in Andover (plus he goes to Southampton and Basingstoke every week).

I went to see him a week or so ago and he was lovely, full of advice and help.:2thumb:

So I reckon he deserves some free advertising!


----------



## ReptileManiaWhittlesea

ReptileManiaWhittlesea said:


> Sarah at Stamford Veterinary Centre
> 32 Main Street, Great Casterton, Stamford, Lincs PE9 4AA 01780 763180
> 
> A real reptile expert, highly recommended.


Really gutted to hear today that Sarah is no longer at Stamford 

I hear that she is currently working at Chester Zoo, and shortly going on an overseas trip.


----------



## laurencea

Seam McCormack, the vet who worked on an injured grass snake for me has now moved to...

Welcome to Richmond Vets

their details...
*Contact Us*

For appointment please call:
020 8940 1090
Email enquiries:
[email protected]
161 Kew Road, Richmond,
Surrey, TW9 2PN


he's a top vet for exotics and reptiles.


----------



## syngamus81

......


----------



## paul3col

mutt said:


> roade veterinary clinic, northampton, look after all of my reps and the guy knows his shit!!! and they aint over priced like some of the vets that ive phoned up either but saying that would pay anything if it meant making my reps better


:2thumb:


----------



## mebigbadjoe

wacky69 said:


> For all the ppl who have asked about rep vets in tyne and wear, couldn't recommend Jacqui Paterson enough!
> 
> 4-6, Lyttleton Drive, Hartburn, Stockton-On-Tees, Cleveland TS18 5LE
> 
> *01642 587777*
> 
> *Really knows her stuff, is in no rush to get you out as we found out after being in for an hour and is really reasonable and will not try rip you off!*


I know its an old post but i agree that Jacqui Paterson is the only vets we go to and sent quite a lot of other rep keepers her way. her speciality is exotis and reptiles and they now have 2 surgeries the newest one is 2 floors with a reptile romm up stairs, an operating theater and state of the art equipment. She has years of experience and still takes time off work to go to new courses and lectures to learn even more about reptiles.
the new surgery is 
*Sopwith Close Surgery:*
*Postal Address:*Sopwith Close, Stockton-On-Tees, TS18 3TE 
*Telephone:* 01642 604555
*
Email:*[email protected]

Exotic Animals | Jacqui Patersons


----------



## satyr666

I live in Hawes, North Yorkshire, and I only use Jaqui Pattersons, even though she is a one and half hour drive away !!


----------



## Discodaz

*Battle flatts vets,Stamford bridge York.*

Although im no authority on whos good or bad in terms of vets..i had my young beardy here to see mark,the reptile specialist and he was fantastic.very thorough and very knowledgable..will deffinately use again if i need to.

Daz


----------



## firefly19

The vet in Hardwick near Cambridge is very good, for anyone living in that area.


----------



## HerpvetUK

*Bird & Exotic Animal Vet Services, formerly in Reading, now based in Oxford*

Please note that Bird & Exotic Animal Veterinary Services (Bruce Maclean) has restarted, now based in Oxford.

New details

HerpVet Services (Bird & Exotic Animal Veterinary Services)
c/o Iffley Vets, 35 Iffley Road, Oxford OX4 1EA.
Telephone and website as before, Tel: 07754 125302 Home Page

Cheers,

Bruce.


----------



## spottymint

HerpvetUK said:


> Please note that Bird & Exotic Animal Veterinary Services (Bruce Maclean) has restarted, now based in Oxford.
> 
> New details
> 
> HerpVet Services (Bird & Exotic Animal Veterinary Services)
> c/o Iffley Vets, 35 Iffley Road, Oxford OX4 1EA.
> Telephone and website as before, Tel: 07754 125302 Home Page
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Bruce.


You've moved ! Damm, need to really con the O/H now. have used Bruce, good vet.


----------



## PTExVetcare

Hi all,

For those that don’t know me, I have been running an Exotic Vet Clinic in South Wales for the past few years. Now we have two practices that I will working out of.

New details: Live from August 2020

Riverside VetCare – Abergavenny 
Riverside VetCare – Ebbw Vale 

All Exotics are seen and including all DWA


Paul Terzer MVDr BSc(Hons) GPCert(ExAP) PgC(EAS) MRCVS
RCVS Advanced Practitioner in Zoological Medicine
PT Exotic Vet Care
https://www.ptexotic-vetcare.com/


----------

